

Predict the next President using NLP - dvdt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/08/07/how-mathematical-modeling-of-speech-text-can-predict-presidential-election-outcomes/

======
patrickmclaren
It would be more interesting if the author generally stated his method of
weighting the word frequencies, and the results to WIN/LOSE. I wonder if his
method takes into account the year of the election, I would think that a
speech from the 1960s would be less relevant now, than it was then.

